# hot rice with cold chicken



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

am I asking for trouble eating hot rice with cold chicken that has been cooked and put in freezer for next day??


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Bodybuilder11 (May 10, 2011)

I always heat rice up then eat it with cold chicken.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

That's like saying will I be ok putting cold ham onto my warm omelette... or cold tuna onto a hot spud lol

Have a word with yourself mate :lol:


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

2004mark said:


> That's like saying will I be ok putting cold ham onto my warm omelette... or cold tuna onto a hot spud lol
> 
> Have a word with yourself mate :lol:


 my wife laughed at me when I asked her the same question

mehh


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for help mind


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

cold chicken tastes surprisingly good, bought those 450gram bbq chicken legs from tesco cause they were on sale, actually enjoyed it straight outa the chiller.

From now on I'll just eat cold chicken at work and microwave the mixed vegetables, takes care of the whole "flavor degradation/dry s**t effect" of a microwave on my meat.


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

cold chicken tastes surprisingly good, bought those 450gram bbq chicken legs from tesco cause they were on sale, actually enjoyed it straight outa the chiller.

From now on I'll just eat cold chicken at work and microwave the mixed vegetables, takes care of the whole "flavor degradation/dry s**t effect" of a microwave on my meat.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

klauz619 said:


> cold chicken tastes surprisingly good, bought those 450gram bbq chicken legs from tesco cause they were on sale, actually enjoyed it straight outa the chiller.
> 
> From now on I'll just eat cold chicken at work and microwave the mixed vegetables, takes care of the whole "flavor degradation/dry s**t effect" of a microwave on my meat.


 Problem with microwaving is you're cooking it twice.

If you butterfly a breast you can cook it in the microwave all the way through in just 3 min or so. So clearly if it's already cooked it'll dry it out.

If you want warm chicken that's not dry the best thing to do is griddle it rare the night before with some dry spices... Then when you heat it up in the micro it cooks it all the way through.

Either that or rip a cooked breast up and put it in half a bowl of veg soup or something and heat them up together. Can chuck some cold rice in too to make a broth type thing.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For my weekday lunches, each morning I 'cook' some cous cous in my lunch box by adding boiling water to it, along with stock, olive oil, herbs and seasonings - I then just put the lid on to let it do it's thing and cool down. Then just before I leave for work I add either frozen cooked chicken (already chopped up into small pieces) or some sort of tinned fish, along with tomotoes or frozen sweetcorn. The frozen items will have defrosted by the time I come to eat them. Depending what I'll be eating the rest of the day I'll usually have either a banana or a cake of some sort with this.

Edit: I use Sainsbury cous cous as this can be cooked just using boiling water. The Tesco equivalent suggests cooking it for longer in a saucepan so I guess the grains are a bit larger. For people who don't mind paying a bit more there are lots of flavoured cous cous options you can buy too.


----------

